# Getting a Labradoodle!



## debbie in seattle (Jan 23, 2020)

After my husband passed, decided I wanted a companion/dog to be exact.   Decided upon a Labradoodle.    Boy, are they hard to find!   I wanted to get a dog from a local shelter, but just was unable to find what I wanted.   Actually, I found one, but was told I was too old!!!   Woman at the shelter said the dog needed an owner who was ‘younger’ ( I was 62 at the time), have a fenced in yard (which I do)  and be physically capable of taking it for a walk each day ( I walk minimal 6 miles a day).   I couldn’t believe it.    So a year has gone by and found what I wanted.   Will be able to pick it up in a few weeks.   Was bothered by what it cost, but figure, “what the heck”.    Wish me well!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm thrilled for you Debbie! I can't wait to hear more...is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2020)

Good luck Debbie and congratulations!  I have a Labradoodle and they are such affectionate sweethearts. If you look through newspaper ads, all pure breed dogs are very expensive these days, even the common ones. Technically, the Labradoodle is not a pure breed, but I imagine soon they will be recognized even by the AKC as their own breed. My dog's coloring has changed quite a bit since he was a pup, that seems to be pretty common in the breed.

I take my dog on a walk every day that's around an hour, lately I've been taking him on a second walk later in the day, he loves going out and I need to lose some holiday pounds.  He's friendly with people and other dogs, but he is not an assertive personality, so he will get bullied sometimes and has been nipped a couple of times running loose at the dog park.  Since my husband has problems with his legs, and my knee was hit into pretty bad at the dog park, I have been just walking him in nature/park areas on a retractable leash, we also take walk through the neighborhood sometimes.

 Are you getting a male or a female, I have a male?  One thing is they are very high maintenance, I have a grooming table that I used for years to groom my Standard Schnauzers.  With my boy now, I don't even put the table away anymore, I have to use it so often.  I keep it folded leaning against the banister wall in the kitchen.  Their 'hair' grows constantly, making it necessary to trim a bit with the clippers and clear the eye area.  Without daily brushing and regular grooming, they are prone to mats and knots.  They are magnets for weeds and briars too.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 23, 2020)

All the best, amazing how many people think gray hair gives them permission
Enjoy your pet
I have a Black Lab Weimaraner that is great.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 23, 2020)

debbie in seattle said:


> "_... So a year has gone by and found what I wanted.   Will be able to pick it up in a few weeks.   Was bothered by what it cost, but figure, “what the heck”.    Wish me well!..."._


I assume you've checked out the breeder. This has been in the news for awhile.

*Labradoodle creator says he regrets 'Frankenstein's monster ...*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

Debbie, you won't have any problems with the doodle... WE had 3 we lost one last year..  but we still have 2 ( more to the point my daughter has)... but they are the easiest , most loving, most intelligent, friendly dogs ever , and as SB says they do need a lot of grooming  ( the miniature not so much )...

We had all three, we lost our eldest boy aged 12, he was a russet brown big boy.... and as you can see in this picture the white one a little less tall and the black is a miniature labradoodle, more poodle than lab... 







My daughter owns kennels, and is a qualified groomer, so she's lucky to have her own grooming studio, but it still took her a whole afternoon to groom all 3... and she had 4 more other breeds of her own to contend with too...

The black and the white doodles in the picture are still with us and at age 10 and 12 years old they're still very fit, they love to run , and they adore swimming in the lagoon...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2020)

There's health issues with a lot of breeds, and many have been mated with each other over the years.  A reputable breeder is a must, instead of a puppy mill owner who practices inbreeding.  That goes with any breed, not only Labradoodles.  I think Frankenstein's monster is a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2020)

Holly, I love seeing photos of your daughter's Labradoodles, they are beautiful! Heartbreaking when you lose one, I'm sure.   Here's a picture of my boy taken in '18.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

He's always glorious in his photos SB, I love to see him.... 

yes I have soooo many pictures of the doodles, and I've posted many here over the years as you know....I just love those dogs to bits...

I can't believe we lost scruffy over a year ago,  it seems like just yesterday he was born... but he was 12 when he died.. 

here's a pic of him looking so happy watching other being groomed in the grooming studio,  altho;' he was poorly but not in pain days before he passed...  he was such a stoical furbaby... 







..however I mustn't forget the joy for you Debbie of getting a brand new furkid... you're going to
 have lots of fun ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ..however I mustn't forget the joy for you Debbie of getting a brand new furkid... you're going to
> have lots of fun ...



I'm with you Holly, Debbie will _love _spending days and nights with her new puppy!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck Debbie and congratulations!  I have a Labradoodle and they are such affectionate sweethearts. If you look through newspaper ads, all pure breed dogs are very expensive these days, even the common ones. Technically, the Labradoodle is not a pure breed, but I imagine soon they will be recognized even by the AKC as their own breed. My dog's coloring has changed quite a bit since he was a pup, that seems to be pretty common in the breed.
> 
> I take my dog on a walk every day that's around an hour, lately I've been taking him on a second walk later in the day, he loves going out and I need to lose some holiday pounds.  He's friendly with people and other dogs, but he is not an assertive personality, so he will get bullied sometimes and has been nipped a couple of times running loose at the dog park.  Since my husband has problems with his legs, and my knee was hit into pretty bad at the dog park, I have been just walking him in nature/park areas on a retractable leash, we also take walk through the neighborhood sometimes.
> 
> Are you getting a male or a female, I have a male?  *One thing is they are very high maintenance, I have a grooming table that I used for years to groom my Standard Schnauzers.  With my boy now, I don't even put the table away anymore, I have to use it so often.  I keep it folded leaning against the banister wall in the kitchen.  Their 'hair' grows constantly, making it necessary to trim a bit with the clippers and clear the eye area.  Without daily brushing and regular grooming, they are prone to mats and knots. * They are magnets for weeds and briars too.



Wow!  Thanks for the warning!!!  

Debbie, congratulations. Please post photos when you get a chance!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2020)

Wow that's so nice you're getting a new doggy! They are such good company and never betray you.  I know it was life changing for me to get mine.  All the best to you and doggy


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 23, 2020)

*Debbie in seattle*: Did you ask her what law states your age disqualified you? The animals are in shelters meaning they are doomed if they are not adopted.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 23, 2020)

Guys-   Thanks so much for the well wishes.    I’ve not yet picked out my pup, in a week or two.   I’d love to get a brunette or brown one, then I really like the multicolored ones.   The stuff the owner told me, as I neEd to have the dog sleep in my bedroom with me for awhile, in its kennel, the different leashes I need, etc etc etc.    Prior to finding one, talked with my youngest daughter and she agreed to take the dog if I get too old or die, etc.   I have a gal who wants to babysit for me if I need to be gone all day.   So, I have all that stuff set up.  Any hints, advice, needs, etc., I’d love to hear about it.   Had a long talk with my sis and she chidded me as far as the expense, etc.   Her words exactly were, “You can afford the dog, stop acting like mom used to (my mom acted as if she didn’t have a dime to her name).


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 23, 2020)

Good luck with your new pooch. I can't wait to see him or her. Sounds like you have covered all the basis. I'm glad you have a backup for babysitting and a long term plan. I wish you many happy years with the new member of the family. I envy you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2020)

debbie in seattle said:


> The stuff the owner told me, as I neEd to have the dog sleep in my bedroom with me for awhile, in its kennel,


I was told the same thing, but didn't end up doing it.  For many years we trained our puppies by blocking off the kitchen doorway, putting down a large square of newspaper, and giving them a cozy 'bed' to sleep on.  All our dogs were completely housebroken with our method, and could stay home for hours while we went to work without accidents.  So, we were used to using that method.  Back door to yard is in the kitchen, we'd get up at the break of dawn to let them out to do their business and it was a tried and true method for us.

Both of us were always against crating, but I crazily went out and bought a crate for the pup.  But, we decided not to put it on our end table in the bedroom like was suggested, but just put it in the kitchen.  Well, my boy spent two nights screaming with his heart pounding out of his chest, and I spent two nights going back into the kitchen, lying by the crate and comforting him, until next episode.  My husband and I decided we didn't want to do that to him and just gave him the run of the kitchen like our other dogs in the past.  Crate's been in the garage since in the original box.

After a bit of normal whining when we first shut out the light (left the oven light on for him), he soon quieted down and went to sleep.  When we first got him home, we'd also take him out in the middle of the night for a peewee, always on a leash in the yard so he knew which areas to go in, and he didn't get distracted as to what he had to do.

It takes us weeks to train, when reliable in the kitchen, he was able to have the kitchen and the living room all night.  Once he was big enough to jump the barrier, we gave him free run of the house and he started sleeping in bed with us.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 24, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> It takes us weeks to train, when reliable in the kitchen, he was able to have the kitchen and the living room all night.  Once he was big enough to jump the barrier, we gave him free run of the house and he started sleeping in bed with us.


I struggled to successfully potty train 3 humans, and that was with the able assistance of Costco sized bags of M & Ms as rewards.  I never could housebreak a puppy (a roommate trained the only puppy I had).  Each time that my family was ready for another dog, the stipulation was that it had to be at least a year old - two was better still, and thus past the worst of the chewing, crying and housebreaking.

After having now had our wonderful (rescue) maltipoo for 12 years, I'm adding that it has to be a non-shedder to the list. So much less housecleaning! That said, I'm not willing to trade sweeping & vacuuming for clipping and brushing. I am DEFINITELY not up for daily or near-daily dog grooming.

Low maintenance, pre-owned and pre-trained pets - that's my wheelhouse!


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 25, 2020)

We have a few crates around the house, but, none have gates or doors on them. Every so often, one of the fur babies will feel a need to be out of the way and secure, or maybe some alone time,  so they just go in and make themselves comfortable.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2020)

I never used a crate... it was newspapers near the back door. Next step was out the door.

My current dog is a rescue who was about 3 years old and house trained. 

IMHO, puppies and new dogs should sleep near you. They are pack animals and need their pack at night! It makes them feel secure against any danger and it's the way they're supposed to live.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 25, 2020)

When we get ours, it will be a Shih Tzu female pup and will name her Daisy. Either later this year or next year for sure. We want a "cuddle bug" and they are very known for that.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 25, 2020)

Debbie, congrats on your new family member!  I don't think I could live without a doggie companion.  They add so much love and joy to every day.  

I've never used crates, either.  I want my dogs to feel they are part of the family, and it just never felt right to me to put a dog in a box.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

We trained our first labrador with newspapers on the kitchen floor, and he learned very quickly to do his business when we let him out into the yard. He did very well with not being crated, and we were soon able to allow him the run of the house. Our second lab was already potty-trained and never crated.

My daughter has crate-trained her Corgi from day 1, and it works for them. Abbi just turned 4 and goes to her crate when she feels like a nap through the day, and at bed-time.

I guess whatever works for each individual, is best.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

Congratulations Debbie. 
This is wonderful news. 
Good luck with your new addition and keep us informed


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)




----------

